# Wyndham owner considering supplementing with worldmark



## jj155112 (May 30, 2016)

I already own wyndham but am considering adding worldmark because of all the additional places it would add. It also appears to me (if I did my math correctly) that it would be cheaper to use those points to come back into the wyndham system at expensive places like wyndham emerald bay than to use my wyndham points for it. Does anybody have any thoughts or advice on this??

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2016)

I assume you will want to buy on the secondary market, 

Unless you buy your credits directly from Wyndham you cant use them to reserve club Wyndham properties, and to pay Wyndham prices negates the  advantage you mention

Worldmark is a great product and offers some great properties,Buy it for that , not to trade back into Wyndham


----------



## jj155112 (May 30, 2016)

I did not know you could not trade back in so that puts a wrinkle in the benefits. Thank you for the helpful info Ron! Also, along those lines and talking Wyndham, if I have some developer and then buy resale, can I only use the developer points for club pass as well?


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2016)

jj155112 said:


> I did not know you could not trade back in so that puts a wrinkle in the benefits. Thank you for the helpful info Ron! Also, along those lines and talking Wyndham, if I have some developer and then buy resale, can I only use the developer points for club pass as well?



Im pretty sure only developer purchased points work in Club Pass. I wouldnt know...personally.. I own in both clubs  so I never tried to trade


----------



## PearlCity (May 31, 2016)

I believe there is a distinction in your account between developer and resale. But like Ron I've never tried

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoug (Jun 1, 2016)

*yes there is a distinction*

I have 1/2 my Worldmark account bought from developer and 1/2 resale. 
They are distiguished in your account.  One set of points says Worldmark + Affiliate (WM+A) and one says Worldmark (WM).  So they do distinguish. 
If booking Worldmark online they pull from both points so hard to keep separate. 
If your want to save your WM+A points it is best to go through a vacation counselor.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jun 17, 2016)

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums.  TUG members can advertise for free in the Timeshare Marketplace (link in red bar at top of page).]


----------

